# Putting vodka near a snakes nose to make it “high” when they are caught on something



## chloe.j.f (Sep 1, 2018)

Is this a thing? What the hell??? Surely not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't see any link or story??


----------



## chloe.j.f (Sep 2, 2018)

something someone said when a friends snake had bit down on some rope instead of the rat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 2, 2018)

Ppl pour mouth wash to make larger snakes like reticulated pythons let go, it doesn’t harm them

I think it’s just alcohol in general


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 2, 2018)

Alcohol is the only safe common thing that will get any python to immediately release a bite, they don't like the taste or fumes it is nothing to do with getting them high.


----------



## chloe.j.f (Sep 2, 2018)

Thank you guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

